# Girls Donald Duck bike



## Connor (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey Guys, I saw this girls Donald duck bike and was going to get it for myself, but I decided that I don't really need another bike right now. The color scheme is wrong and I think that it wight have been pieced together. It's all there except for the rear reflector and it has the metal Donald Duck head. It's a pretty good deal ($375). There is defiantly money to be made and if you were willing to restore it, you could sell it for the big bucks!  He's also got some other nice bikes for sale on the same ad.
-Connor 
http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/5847395476.html






Here's what it could look like: http://www.retroist.com/2012/11/21/shelby-donald-duck-bicycle/


----------



## higgens (Nov 20, 2016)

Just a regular bike with a duck head on it


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

He's a caber. Bought my Dial Your Ride from him.


----------



## stezell (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes that's CeeBee or Clint he always has some cool bikes, good guy to deal with.


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes, that is my ad.  If you will notice in my ad I do describe the bike as a 20" Air Flow with a metal Donald Duck head.  I am not trying to make any claim that the bike was originally a Donald Duck.  It is as I acquired it in the purchase of several other bikes and I can only assume a previous owner was attempting a cloned version of the real thing.  
If anyone here is interested I will ship this bike.


----------

